# centennial batteries



## ScrapinCadillacs90 (Aug 23, 2005)

jus curious if anyone has used centennial batteries and how long they last before needing to be charged..they have a deep cycle group 31..its only like 700 cca but im not looking for anything crazy....jus a battery thats ganna last....n im always hittin the switches....thanks for any info


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i run em in my hopper seem fine to me mine are 1000cca tho


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ScrapinCadillacs90_@Aug 1 2008, 03:01 PM~11235699
> *jus curious if anyone has used  centennial batteries and how long they last before needing to be charged..they have a deep cycle group 31..its only like 700 cca but im not looking for anything crazy....jus a battery thats ganna last....n im always hittin the switches....thanks for any info
> *


 :thumbsup: The only brand I use and sell...
But the two most common Centennial 31's used in Hydraulic setups are the 850CCA and the 1000CCA


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Centennial=junk dont last for shit.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 1 2008, 05:55 PM~11237187
> *Centennial=junk dont last for shit.
> *


??? They usually last us pretty long on street cars... I just serviced a Cutlass that we did a setup in back in late 2004... 2-Pump/6-Batt and he has 5 of the 6 original batterys... :dunno: that seems pretty good to me... What problems have you had with them and which battery do you think is better?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

they work well. if ur not hopping the car for major inches the 750cca will work fine for a lay and play setup, if u want to swing ur car u need to jump up to the 950cca or 1000cca. preferably the 1000cca.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> ??? They usually last us pretty long on street cars... I just serviced a Cutlass that we did a setup in back in late 2004... 2-Pump/6-Batt and he has 5 of the 6 original batterys... :dunno: that seems pretty good to me... What problems have you had with them and which battery do you think is better?
> [/quote
> 
> They dont last but maybe 12 months in our hot 120 degree weather under regular maintence, charging etc. My personal choice for any application would be AC delco.


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

I like them Ive probadly owned 60 of them and never had a problem.


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

the thing bout them is with longterm fast charging they go bad fast, it all depends with your charging application


----------



## ScrapinCadillacs90 (Aug 23, 2005)

kool ...thanks for all the info homies...and as for fast charging...i always charge them slow ...know i jus gatta find a place around me that sells em


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

what are the part # on the 100cca batts? product # or what ever they have please.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 2 2008, 12:11 PM~11241813
> *what are the part # on the 100cca batts? product # or what ever they have please.
> *


dang i doubt ul need them 100ccas dude the 1000cca would be better for ya lol il have a look at what the part number is on mine next time i open the trunk


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 2 2008, 02:03 PM~11242275
> *dang i doubt ul need them 100ccas dude the 1000cca would be better for ya lol il have a look at what the part number is on mine next time i open the trunk
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you knew what i meant focker :biggrin: 
how things going Stevie?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ScrapinCadillacs90_@Aug 1 2008, 05:01 PM~11235699
> *jus curious if anyone has used  centennial batteries and how long they last before needing to be charged..they have a deep cycle group 31..its only like 700 cca but im not looking for anything crazy....jus a battery thats ganna last....n im always hittin the switches....thanks for any info
> *



How about you just buy the ones your using now :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I think it is..

31STUD	C-31-10STMF	(Stud Maintenance Free ) =850 cca

31	***DC31 =1000cca (low maintenance, must monitor acid)


http://www.centennialbatteries.com/top.php


----------

